# Is this shrimp?



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

A little over a week ago, I had set up a 2.5g NPT and just today, I noticed something swimming around in there so I had managed to remove it from the tank to get a picture of it. Is this some sort of shrimp? If so, what kind is it?

I had bought my plants at a LFS that had fish in with them so there could've been some shrimp in there too that I never noticed.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Red_Rose said:


> A little over a week ago, I had set up a 2.5g NPT and just today, I noticed something swimming around in there so I had managed to remove it from the tank to get a picture of it. Is this some sort of shrimp? If so, what kind is it?
> 
> I had bought my plants at a LFS that had fish in with them so there could've been some shrimp in there too that I never noticed.


looks like a scud:

http://people.virginia.edu/~sos-iwla/Stream-Study/Catalog/FGScud.HTML


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

So are scuds harmful to NPT's? Will they eat live plants or nip at fish and snails? I had found another one swimming around in there so I removed it because I don't know if it'll hurt my snails or guppies.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

No. It is great food for fish. Harmless.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> No. It is great food for fish. Harmless.


Thank you.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Yup, np. Some people culture these in jars with moss in a windowsill for food


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there a list of common (tiny) water creatures.
I have some I can't quite identify even with 15x magnification.
Kind of move funny are white and looks like a split mark down the middle (bisection).
I was thinking dalphnia but need to check the creature under my son's microscope.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Is there a list of common (tiny) water creatures.
> I have some I can't quite identify even with 15x magnification.
> Kind of move funny are white and looks like a split mark down the middle (bisection).
> I was thinking dalphnia but need to check the creature under my son's microscope.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html

This may help you.

I also have some sort of bug in my tank its lik little fleas the sit ontop of my floaters or even on the water, I need to find a fish that will eat bugs at the surface of the water.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

That looks EXACTLY like the amphipods in my SW tank. Didn't know they could live in FW, but I have lots of them in SW.

http://images.google.com/images?q=a...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

I little bit of reading and there are infact many species of amphipods in FW - some 50+


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

DMHdispute said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html
> 
> This may help you.
> 
> I also have some sort of bug in my tank its lik little fleas the sit ontop of my floaters or even on the water, I need to find a fish that will eat bugs at the surface of the water.


I'm bookmarking this link! I just came across a picture in that link that looks exactly like one of the little things swimming around in my betta's tank and I now know that what I saw is a Seed Shrimp. 



dapellegrini said:


> That looks EXACTLY like the amphipods in my SW tank. Didn't know they could live in FW, but I have lots of them in SW.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=a...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> I little bit of reading and there are infact many species of amphipods in FW - some 50+


After neilfishguy said that they were harmless, I looked them up more on the internet and I also came across a few sites that said that they are found in both marine and freshwater.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep seed shrimp for me...
Cool link..
I kept wondering since it didn't quite look like a cyclops.

Drunken Bee - oh yeah that's them alright.


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

i think they are named "Gamarus"...


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Dr.Ponce said:


> i think they are named "Gamarus"...


I had done a search on that name and I came across a ton of sites on them so that must be what they are called.


----------

